# Avenant au contrat et jour férié



## Nounou31 (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir à tous ,
Je vais faire un avenant au contrat , le PE veut un jour de repos fixe pendant la semaine  au lieu d'un jour tournant, et choisit le vendredi, mais comme le 11 par exemple  tombe le vendredi , je ne voudrais  pas être perdante , 
Peut on mettre sur l'avenant une clause que le jour férié tombant sur un jour de repos doit être rémunéré ?.
Help plz.
Bonne  soirée


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir déjà vous écrivez je vais faire un avenant ! non c'est au PE de l'écrire et de vous le proposer nuance ... ainsi si vous êtes d'accord vous noterez ce que vous voulez rajouter sinon vous refusez tout bonnement ... mais par contre vous dites qu'il prenait déjà un jour de repos par semaine (donc x jour rémunérés) mais aléatoire alors comment faisiez-vous ? jamais rencontré ce cas ? par contre si le vendredi est accepté de votre part comme jour de repos du PE et donc non travaillé habituellement par vous ... j'ai bien peur qu'un jour férié tombant sur ce jour-là soit non payé mais à voir les collègues ... et voir ce que vous pouvez noter ou pas !!!


----------



## Griselda (3 Octobre 2022)

Légalement non un jour férié ne pourra pas être payé en plus si ce n'est pas un jour de travail habituel.
Ceci étant dit tu ne seras pas perdante car avec un jour off fixe par semaine, ici le vendredi, tu pourras désormais allouer ce jour à un autre contrat ce qui n'était pas le cas avec le jour off flottant.

Tout peut se négocier et si les 2 parties sont OK on consigne dans le contrat mais là je ne vois pas sur quoi tu pourrais t'appuyer pour l'obtenir et comment tu écrirais ça?

La mensue est établie, normalement elle ne bouge pas, encore moins pour un jour férié: une semaine lambda tu travailles 4 jours avec ce contrat, tu seras donc payées 4jrs, férié ou pas.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour c'est quand même mieux qu'un planning roulant !  

Là vous parlez du 11'nov, qui est un férié à jour variable et qui tombe un vendredi cette année mais pas toujours.  En revanche le vendredi qui suit le jeudi de l'ascension,  c'est un pont pour vous ! Top !


----------



## kikine (4 Octobre 2022)

bonjour
non vous ne pouvez pas inscrire une telle clause le férié est payé uniquement si c'est un jour habituel de travail


----------



## Nounou31 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,  merci pour vos réponses,  
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Brig (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour je voudrais savoir.
Je travaille 10 heures par jour sur 4 journée pour faire 40 heures
Un férié le PE considère 8 h.
Comme pour un CP.
Est-ce légal ?
Car quand c'est mes CP le PE me dit qu'on calcule 40h /5 j=8h.
Sachant que quelquefois j'ai fait des heures complémentaires et supplémentaires donc 50 heures pour cela pas de problème ils me sont payés légalement.
Exactement je voudrais savoir si je dois être calculé sur 8h ou 10h pour le férié.


----------



## Lijana (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour ,
Pou le jour férié, s il tombe sur un jour normalement travaillé, il n’y a aucun calcul a faire. Le salaire est maintenu, c’est tout. Comme si vous l’aviez travaillé. 

Donc si vous travaillez 10, 5, ou 3heures , peu importe, ces heures sont déjà calculées dans la mensualisation.


----------



## Lijana (28 Octobre 2022)

Et pour le calcul de cp en maintien du salaire, le calcul n’est pas bon.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour avez vous des jours fixes prévus au contrat. ? Sinon non le raisonnement n'est pas bon les 40h sont répartis en 4 jours de 10h.
Il ne peut donc pa répartir 2h sur les autres jours.


----------



## liline17 (28 Octobre 2022)

Brig, c'est quoi cette histoire?
Vous avez inscrit quoi au contrat, des journées de 8h ou des journées de 10h
si c'est 10h les CP, comme les fériés valent 10h, êtes vous en année complète?
pour les fériés, lorsqu'ils tombent un jour travaillé, on ne le travaille pas et dans ce cas, il n'y a pas de déduction de salaire


----------



## Cherrylilie (28 Octobre 2022)

Brig, dans mes contrats avec un jour de repos aléatoire j ai bien stipule au contrat qu'un jour férié en semaine comptera obligatoirement au prorata des heures prévus au contrat. 

C est à dire que pour un contrat de 40h sur 4 jours, un jour férié comptera obligatoirement 10h. 

Cela évite que ce jour férié soit pris pour le jour de repos hebdomadaire ( comme par hasard) et que les 4 autres jours soient travaillés normalement pour faire 40h.

Dans ton cas un jour férié compte bien pour 10h et non 8h.


----------



## Mimipoupina (28 Octobre 2022)

Perso je bosse pas le mercredi pour aucun de mes contrats quand un jour férié tombe un mercredi c'est perdu, c'est comme quand ça tombe un dimanche...


----------



## Griselda (28 Octobre 2022)

Comme les collègues, le jour férié quand il tombe un jour de travail habituel il sera chômé et payé comme d'habitude c'est à dire selon ton contrat. Tu ne travaille pas mais ça ne bouge pas ta mensu.
Si ton contrat dit 40h sur 4 jours c'est donc que chaque journée est prévue pour 10h/jour, pas 8.

Si certaines fois tu fais des HC ou HS ça ne rentre pas dans le calcul de la valeur d'un jour férié pour une simple raison c'est que ces heures en plus ne sont pas prévues par ton contrat. Elles te sont demandées au coup par coup, ponctuellement, et n'ont pas caractère de récurrence. Si elles deviennent fréquentes durant plus de 16 semaines alors ton PE et toi DEVEZ (OBLIGATOIRE) vous remettre à table pour négocier un Avenant qui inclura ces HC car fiscalement un salarié qui accepte des HC récurrentes fraude les impôts (car non imposable) et le PE maquille ainsi un paiement au réel (ne paie que ce qu'il consomme mais ne garantie pas le paiement de la dispo demandée) ce qui est interdit. De plus tu constates alors que tu te fais avoir sur la valeur d'un jour férié.


----------



## kikine (28 Octobre 2022)

et bien vu le comportement perso je refuse de faire des hc pour cet employeur, en lui disant bien pourquoi...


----------

